# Hunten Feeder



## Washington95 (Aug 25, 2011)

Went to Perry Buckarama Saturday primarily to look for a new feeder.  Thought there would probably be a lot to look at/choose from.  Only three in entire place!!!  One was a 30 gallon hanging barrel, one was a 300lb or so trough type(3-4 trays from bottom), and one was the Hunten.  Little more than we wanted to spend, but ended up buying three.  

Have to hand it to mfgr, these things went together like a snap.  No missing parts, no misaligned holes, etc.  These things in box weighed 80 lbs. 

Unlike most barrel/tripod feeders, these had a steel ring that supported tub, and legs that snapped together and put feeder a foot or so higher than others.  None of this easy fill stuff which I'm afraid hogs could demolish the slinger on.

Quality of slinger still not known.  Outfit with tall feeder, rechargeable battery, and photo cell cost about $170.

Looked over every feeder in catalogs, etc., that I could find.  Have used Sweeneys in past, but smaller Sweeney on sale was $350; listed for $500????

Even if I have to replace slinger the rest of the Hunten appears to be very good quality.  Time will tell.


----------

